# Yeah!! But help!!



## blyxa (Jan 1, 2007)

My plants have arrived. They consist of Crpyt wendtii 'Mi Oya', Crpyt willisi, Blyxa japonica, Dwarf Hairgrass, Red Tiger Lotus, Java Fern, Java Moss, Cladophora aegagropila (algae for my SAEs and Otos) and Crypt parva. They will be put in a 29 gallon tank with 5 gouramis, 3 Kuhlis, and lots of dwarf Rasboras. I plan to use CF lighting but don't know how much for how long. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

You seem to be new to all this. I think you should have researched a little bit more before purchasing anything. That way, it saves you time and money.

Spend some time reading Rex Grigg's Guide, he has a lot of information in there that covers most of your questions.

Rex's Guide to Planted Tanks

Good luck!


----------



## blyxa (Jan 1, 2007)

I did research it and quite extensively but after reading the forums I thought it wise to find some second opinions. I find that if I put up what I plan to do people often agree more with what it planned even if they do it differently. But thanks.


----------



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

You'll probably want lighting on the high side of things for the blyxa and lotus. A 2x55watt fixture would give you lots of light but you'll probably need CO2. You could always try it with one lamp to start with if you don't have CO2. Try starting with 10 hours/day then adjust it if it's too long/short.


----------



## the-single-pringle (Jan 8, 2007)

*Lights First!*

Lighting is one of the first elements of a planted tank that I research. So much depends on the photosynthesis of the plants, the growth of the biological filter, the health of the fish, etc. Also, the fish respond to the different intensities and spectrums of the light. CF is a good idea, but be sure that you cover the correct spectrum of light. Blyxa does require a high WPG (3-4), in addition to CO2 and ferts. Many people like Coralife fixtures (I am dying to get one), but they are a little pricey unless you are truely committed to your tank.

Also take into consideration, where is your tank going to be? will it be near a window? You will need to know if your tank is going to be exposed to natural sunlight at any point in the day (that can change your photo-period).


----------

